# Autocruise Starburst Tyre Pressures



## robwat

I have just set all my tyre pressures to the manufactureres recommended 55psi front and 45psi rear. My rear tyres now look underinflated but it could just be me not being used to seeing them at that level. Are there any other Starburst owners and what are your experiences?

Many Thanks

Robwat


----------



## Rapide561

*Tyre pressure*

Hi

Who recommended the figures? Was it Peugeot, Autocruise or the tyre manufacturer? I am not expert on tyres, or anything technical, but 45 psi sounds low to me.

If you have Michelin Tyres, why not have a chat with Michelin on 01782 402000 - ask for the technical department. They will need to know your actual axle weights and the type of tyres.

As a contrast, I am running at 70 psi all round at present, recently upped from 65 psi all round.

With the other Kontiki - not a TAG axle - I ran at 80 psi all round.

I can't remember about the Compass tyre pressures as I never checked them.

Russell


----------



## 38Rover

Those preasures look low my Burstner Solano 3.5 tonne is 5 bar front and 5,5 bar rear lower by 1/2 bar if not michelin Camper Tyres.
Colin


----------



## Wizzo

I think they look low to me too. When we bought our Autohomes the Autohomes handbook recommended 45psi but on driving it it was clear these were too low. When driving round a bend the back end must have been sliding out very slightly because I was having to steer back into the direction of the slide a little. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't heart-stopping or anything but it was noticeable to me. I now run at 60psi all round.

As has been said it is worth checking with the tyre manufacturer but to give you accurate tyre pressures they will need your actual axle weights.

If you do not know your axle weights I would not be tempted to inflate your tyres up to maximum pressure. Apart from giving a harsh ride the effects from a road holding and braking point of view can be as bad as having them under inflated.

JohnW


----------



## EJB

Check your plated maximum axle weights (normally at the front under the bonnet) then go to the tyre manufacturers website for suggested pressures  
45PSI seems really too low.


----------



## Cherekee

Hi Robwat,

There is a recent thread on this subject, but I run my Starspirit 55 front 60 rear 15000 miles no problem. Michelin recomended 52/52 for my weight. 45 is too low me thinks!

Alan


----------



## robwat

*Starburst Tyre Pressures*

Thanks for all the replies. The figures I have are from the Autocruise manual as recommended by Michelin but I think I will phone them tomorrow just to check.

Robwat


----------



## grumpyman

Both my Tyre fitter and main dealer reccomend the pressure on the tyre ie 80.


----------



## 112455

*Starfire tyre pressures.*

I am following forum with interest. I have an 04 Starfire and also have conflicting info on tyre pressures.

Peugot say 70+55 ( I think, van not here. )

Autocruise 2004 service book says follow Peugot pressures labelled on door

Autocruise 2004/2005 handbook says 44 front and 50 rear as recommendedby Michelin

Anybody else looked into this ?


----------



## Rufusstone

As a Starburst owner/driver I use the 5.5bar in all four tyres. No problem.


----------



## Wizzo

I am following this thread with interest too.

Whilst many are rightly concerned with not running on tyre pressures that are too low, it seems to me that a lot of people on this forum will happily run with tyre pressures that are far too high. Apart from the comfort aspect there are safety issues involved here too.

I don't know what a Starburst weighs or what size tyres it runs on but the British Tyre Manufacturers Association's own chart only recommends 60 psi for axle weights between 1750 and 2000kg! In many cases it is less than this depending on tyre size and load rating.

There was a recent tyre pressure thread on MHF that had a link to the "Motorhome Tyres and your Safety" brochure (pdf download). This brochure has a very useful chart showing recommended pressures for all the common tyre sizes and load indexes.

JohnW


----------



## wallis

*Starfire pressures*

Hi. I have a Starfire EL 2006. When I purchased the van the pressures were 80 all round. After seeking advice I now run 50 for the front and 55 for the rear,with no problems and equal wear. Hope this helps . Wallis


----------



## blondy

There is only one totaly correct way to know the tyre pressures on your M/H.
Fill all tanks etc, put avery thing in you would normaly carry,plus a little more, go to a wiegh bridge and have each axle wieghed then ring tyre manufacturers tec dept and they will give you the correct pressures, bassedon tyre types ect.
Cheers


----------



## davesport

After I contacted Michelin & inflated my tyres to the specified pressures I was convinced that they looked underinflated. See this thread here However I've got no specialist knowledge in this area so will go with the recommendation which ties in with the Tyresafe chart. I have'nt had time to fully evaluate any effect this reduction in pressures has had on the handling. What I did notice was that it was significantly quieter & a lot less harsh which in itself is a big bonus. My van felt like it was shaking itself to pieces at the higher pressures recommended by Hymer :evil: .

D.


----------

